# Knüllgebirge und Umgebung



## trauftaenzer (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin Anfang August mit einer Radfreizeit in der Gegend von Neukirchen bzw. Seigertshausen.
Da ich für die Fraktion MTB zuständig bin, suche ich nun Touren, Tipps oder Ansprechpartner aus dieser Region. Am optimalsten wäre natürlich, wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hätte, die ein oder andere Tour zu machen.

Besten Dank schon mal
Martin


----------

